# Fayettville



## The Hate Ape (Dec 6, 2016)

To those who are indigenous to the area:

PM me to schedule a KLE over endless beers and the eventual war stories. Bringing a few guys from my community as well.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 6, 2016)

Fayett*E*ville.  Makes it easier on Google Maps.  You do NOT want to get lost in south-central NC...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 6, 2016)

lol, we're not worried.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2016)

If you need a Pathfinder, lemme know. Half those back country roads down there are named after people I got drunk with in our early teens.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 6, 2016)

Is the Boonie Doone section still hood rat and all still? Was in the 90s. Bragg BLVD. was fun also. That still full of whore houses? 

M.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Is the Boonie Doone section still hood rat and all still? Was in the 90s. Bragg BLVD. was fun also. That still full of whore houses?
> 
> M.



...that's Bonnie Doone...  and they were massage parlors with bars...  Bragg Blvd lost it's appeal after Rick's shut it's doors.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 6, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> To those who are indigenous to the area:
> 
> PM me to schedule a KLE over endless beers and the eventual war stories. Bringing a few guys from my community as well.



What about those outside your AO?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll be there on/about 27DEC for a promotion.  Not sure of the timing but if you're free and there's some free time on the agenda, I'm down for a linkup.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 6, 2016)

@Marauder06 and all others, I'll be up there around same time.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 6, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> If you need a Pathfinder, lemme know. Half those back country roads down there are named after people I got drunk with in our early teens.



We have no problem picking up a man of your caliber. 

I know bedtime is around 7pm but we can just IV you some redbull and crushed up viagra for the long haul.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 7, 2016)

x SF med said:


> ...that's Bonnie Doone...  and they were massage parlors with bars...  Bragg Blvd lost it's appeal after Rick's shut it's doors.



I hear Hayes St. is all hipster up and coming now...

M.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 7, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> We have no problem picking up a man of your caliber.
> 
> I know bedtime is around 7pm but we can just IV you some redbull and crushed up viagra for the long haul.



I'm pretty sure @Ocoka One is up to the challenge, being an old hard dick Marine Nam vet and shit. The old Nam vets I know are all hard dick bastards and the stories are pure gold.

M.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 7, 2016)

I know he is too, we just have to throw rocks into the cave to bring the bear out. 

Or like those messing with sasquatch videos.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 7, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I hear Hayes St. is all hipster up and coming now...
> 
> M.




Dude, Hay Street is COMPLETELY different than it was back in the day.  It's all beautified and gentrified and stuff.  My mom came to visit when we were stationed at Bragg a few years back, and we started off our plans with "We're going to go down to Hay Street" and she was like "Stop right there!"  Because that part of downtown was most definitely not a place for families when we all lived there.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 7, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Dude, Hay Street is COMPLETELY different than it was back in the day.  It's all beautified and gentrified and stuff.  My mom came to visit when we were stationed at Bragg a few years back, and we started off our plans with "We're going to go down to Hay Street" and she was like "Stop right there!"  Because that part of downtown was most definitely not a place for families when we all lived there.



Like all hoods. Same for parts of Philly also. What used to be heroin, shootings and junkies dipped on the stoops are now hipsters, man buns, fancy beer and gay music.

M.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 7, 2016)

After reading this, I think you should reconsider being a Mall Santa this year.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> After reading this, I think you should reconsider being a Mall Santa this year.



Bad Santa 2. I'm going to see it _again_. I deleted the post, bro. Don't want to give people the wrong impression.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 8, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Like all hoods. Same for parts of Philly also. What used to be heroin, shootings and junkies dipped on the stoops are now hipsters, man buns, fancy beer and gay music.
> 
> M.



How do you know the music is gay? Got some expertise in the field?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2016)

policemedic said:


> How do you know the music is gay? Got some expertise in the field?


----------



## Muppet (Dec 8, 2016)

LMAO @policemedic and @Ocoka One. Wise asses. HATES for love and general principle. No, I hear the music sitting at on Frankford Ave. in the hipster section, coming from Girard Ave., going to Maria's aunt that lives in the badlands behind Episcopal Hospital, Lee and Huntington, otherwise known as "the heroin capital". So, yeah, gay music, turning into blaring P.R. and Dominican rap salsa....I would rather listen to the salsa.

M.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 10, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Like all hoods. Same for parts of Philly also. What used to be heroin, shootings and junkies dipped on the stoops are now hipsters, man buns, fancy beer and gay music.
> 
> M.



Fayetteville is the 2nd biggest city in NC, by size not people.  It hasn't gone the way of the skinny jean college student who can't bench his body weight just yet.....I'd give it a few more years!!!:-"

World of Beers, Mash House, Husk Hardware, Macs Speedshop and Paddy's are good places to start and then conduct follow-ons as needed....


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 12, 2016)

We're here. A skip & a jump from Mackall.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 12, 2016)

Say hey to my peeps up there in Southern Pines. Some of them have all their teeth.


----------



## WasNeverHere (Dec 12, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Is the Boonie Doone section still hood rat and all still? Was in the 90s. Bragg BLVD. was fun also. That still full of whore houses?
> 
> M.



Hay St was the no-go zone of the early 80s. Soldiers were informed, during orientation, of exactly where NOT to get caught, to avoid an automatic Article 15. I think the sergeant conducting orientation was getting kickbacks.

Last time I saw Hay St, it was looking downright respectable.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2016)

82DABN43E1P said:


> Hay St was the no-go zone of the early 80s. Soldiers were informed, during orientation, of exactly where NOT to get caught, to avoid an automatic Article 15. I think the sergeant conducting orientation was getting kickbacks.
> 
> Last time I saw Hay St, it was looking downright respectable.



In the 90's, some of it was sketchy but up and coming in some parts.

M.


----------



## WasNeverHere (Dec 12, 2016)

Muppet said:


> In the 90's, some of it was sketchy but up and coming in some parts.
> 
> M.



I suspect the city fathers (and mothers) where tired of their city's main drag being synonymous with whoremongering drunken paratroopers. However, if the Hay St lesson had been applied to "ISIS"(or whatever the nom de jour is), containment might have been recognised as preferable to disbursement,


----------

